# Minnesota Summertime Edibles -2021



## tundraking

Hey Everyone! Its already that time! Foragers have been finding oysters out there. So far, ticks haven't been that bad in all the places I've been, but its still worth spraying your clothes with Permethrin and the rest of you with some bug dope. Pack a light bag with bottled water, snacks, mushroom sacks, and if you're hitting a larger area like a state forest, a small compass is always a good idea, oh and some TP, lol. Take your family or friends out and go explore! 

Ok, enough of that safety/preparedness stuff... I plan to hit my local spots this year, take a small group to one of my favorite state forest lands, and throw in a 2 hour hike on every family trip I take this summer. The nice thing about the woods in the summer is even if its hot outside, its always cooler and shady in the woods! 
My daughter, who just turned 7 today, is really starting to like foraging with me! She has put up with going through some of the crappiest areas and conditions sometimes and still keeps smiling. I mean this is the stuff that most people would go crying home about! Mosquitos/ticks/deer and horse flies, thorn, rain, heat and humidity, steep bluffs and ravines. She has done it all. And the funniest part... she doesn't like to eat mushrooms! What a trooper! Although, I fed her a black trumpet two years ago and she hasn't stopped talking about it. Unfortunately, I don't have any good trumpet spots, and I haven't found any since. 
I may host a day to "Foray" with a small group from here later summer. So keep an eye out for an opportunity to jump in on a fun day trip! Anybody else out there interested in hosting a forage day with others that have the same interest? It would be cool to have a few of them throughout the summer so everyone has an opportunity to jump in on one and meet some like-minded people. We're kind of a niche group... 
Good luck out there everyone and post pictures of your finds!

I love this definition, so I figured I'd post it:

foray:
a sudden attack or incursion into enemy territory, especially to obtain spoils.


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Hey Everyone! Its already that time! Foragers have been finding oysters out there. So far, ticks haven't been that bad in all the places I've been, but its still worth spraying your clothes with Permethrin and the rest of you with some bug dope. Pack a light bag with bottled water, snacks, mushroom sacks, and if you're hitting a larger area like a state forest, a small compass is always a good idea, oh and some TP, lol. Take your family or friends out and go explore!
> 
> Ok, enough of that safety/preparedness stuff... I plan to hit my local spots this year, take a small group to one of my favorite state forest lands, and throw in a 2 hour hike on every family trip I take this summer. The nice thing about the woods in the summer is even if its hot outside, its always cooler and shady in the woods!
> My daughter, who just turned 7 today, is really starting to like foraging with me! She has put up with going through some of the crappiest areas and conditions sometimes and still keeps smiling. I mean this is the stuff that most people would go crying home about! Mosquitos/ticks/deer and horse flies, thorn, rain, heat and humidity, steep bluffs and ravines. She has done it all. And the funniest part... she doesn't like to eat mushrooms! What a trooper! Although, I fed her a black trumpet two years ago and she hasn't stopped talking about it. Unfortunately, I don't have any good trumpet spots, and I haven't found any since.
> I may host a day to "Foray" with a small group from here later summer. So keep an eye out for an opportunity to jump in on a fun day trip! Anybody else out there interested in hosting a forage day with others that have the same interest? It would be cool to have a few of them throughout the summer so everyone has an opportunity to jump in on one and meet some like-minded people. We're kind of a niche group...
> Good luck out there everyone and post pictures of your finds!
> 
> I love this definition, so I figured I'd post it:
> 
> foray:
> a sudden attack or incursion into enemy territory, especially to obtain spoils.
> 
> 
> View attachment 39945


I’m kinda excited to learn more about summer shrooms. I’ve never tried for them before.


----------



## jg010682

Start off with oysters chickens and chantrelles they are easy to spot and id also verry tasty.


----------



## Jwags

jg010682 said:


> Start off with oysters chickens and chantrelles they are easy to spot and id also verry tasty.


I’m mostly interested in chanterelles. What throws them?


----------



## tundraking

Chants like mixed hardwood forests. They have a symbiotic relationship with the roots of oak trees and come back in the same places every year. They grow from the ground, not directly on wood. They have the scent of apricots. Its poisonous look-a-like is the Jack-O-Lantern. So be sure to learn the difference. Once you know, you can't mistake one for the other. They are clearly different. There are a few different types of chants, so you could come along slight variations of the same thing.
The best thing to do for summer mushrooms is get a mushroom guide book to carry around. You'll find all sorts of shrooms out there. I'm personally more about searching specifically for the edible kinds, but some people love to identify whatever they see.


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Chants like mixed hardwood forests. They have a symbiotic relationship with the roots of oak trees and come back in the same places every year. They grow from the ground, not directly on wood. They have the scent of apricots. Its poisonous look-a-like is the Jack-O-Lantern. So be sure to learn the difference. Once you know, you can't mistake one for the other. They are clearly different. There are a few different types of chants, so you could come along slight variations of the same thing.
> The best thing to do for summer mushrooms is get a mushroom guide book to carry around. You'll find all sorts of shrooms out there. I'm personally more about searching specifically for the edible kinds, but some people love to identify whatever they see.


Thanks for the info.
I’ll have to retrain my brain to not ignore oaks. lol


----------



## tundraking

Ya, in summer and fall, its all about the oaks. And if you walk into a woods and don't really see too many mushrooms of any kind, don't waste too much time searching out what you're looking for. Move on to a different area of the woods or another woods all together. Here in MN chants really don't get going until mid July, and are booming in August. Not sure about south further...


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Ya, in summer and fall, its all about the oaks. And if you walk into a woods and don't really see too many mushrooms of any kind, don't waste too much time searching out what you're looking for. Move on to a different area of the woods or another woods all together. Here in MN chants really don't get going until mid July, and are booming in August. Not sure about south further...


If they behave like morels they we are only a week ahead of you. How long do they last once they’re up?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jwags said:


> I’m mostly interested in chanterelles. What throws them?


Like others have said, oaks. I find mine on a mixed hardwood ridge with mostly oaks and the occasional maple or beech. Big, mature trees for the most part with a fair amount of downed timber. Chants are the only edible mushroom I've every found there until last year, when I found a fresh chicken log on my way in. I know it's fresh because I walk past that log every time, and I've been going there for years. 

This place is in a public park and there's a path about the width of a sidewalk running along the ridge. You can walk that path and spot Chants left and right! Easiest gathering ever! Usually need till early July for them to be up here in NE Ohio. They seem to require some genuine heat.


----------



## Mason

Jwags said:


> If they behave like morels they we are only a week ahead of you. How long do they last once they’re up?


Early to mid july the chants start popping here in west central minnesota. Definitely look for oaks. They are yellow to white usually. But the gills tell all. Be careful of jack-o'-lanterns, and theres a yellow russula out there that looks almost identical. The gills of chanterelles are short and rigid, and will partially run down the stem. Also chants that are prime are fairly stiff and break easily. I just cruised 120 acres of private land i recently got permission for, and my goodness!! Its solid old oak hills!!! I cant wait to see the sea of yellow!!!! I also believe the boletes will be there!!!! Need rain!!!!!


----------



## tundraking

Chants need rain and moisture, but they also like well drained hillsides in those oak forests. I find them less on flat areas.
They will run through August into early September depending on the heat and rain.


----------



## Mason

Pics from 2019


----------



## Mason

_







_


----------



## Mason




----------



## MayMotherload

I can't wait for chanterelles and hedgehogs. I find chanterelles on hillsides within 50 yards of standing water in mixed hardwood forests. I've never cared for chicken of the woods. Hopefully everyone has a good summer. For what it's worth I've put in at least 25 hours in the woods do far and I haven't found a single tick.


----------



## Old Elm

Mason said:


> _
> View attachment 39947
> _


If you cut them off ya won’t have to lug the dirt home in your bag. 👍🏽


----------



## Jwags

tundraking said:


> Chants need rain and moisture, but they also like well drained hillsides in those oak forests. I find them less on flat areas.
> They will run through August into early September depending on the heat and rain.


Does it matter what kind of oak? White oak? Red oak? Pin oak?


----------



## jg010682

Not really for chantrelles other summer mushroom though like chicken and hens it does somewhat


----------



## MayMotherload

Jwags said:


> Does it matter what kind of oak? White oak? Red oak? Pin oak?


I would say white oak would be the best but they're also more common in my neck of the woods. Any oak should be fine I would think, they're all the same family of tree.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jwags said:


> Does it matter what kind of oak? White oak? Red oak? Pin oak?


I have found every one of my hens on red oak. Have found nothing on white oak. The only living tree that I ever found a chicken on was a red oak. The other chickens I've found were on dead, downed logs where I could not identify the tree species.


----------



## jg010682

Most of the hens i find in my area are all on white oak ocasionally on red. Chickens always seem to be on red oaks though.


----------



## Mason

Old Elm said:


> If you cut them off ya won’t have to lug the dirt home in your bag. 👍🏽


Lol, yeep i do!!


----------



## Mason

Bur oak, red oak, pin oak, i have found chants, and chicken on all of them. But so far i have only found hens on red oak.


----------



## jg010682

Not much for shrooms in the woods up here but i did find this little guy!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## shroomsearcher

jg010682 said:


> Not much for shrooms in the woods up here but i did find this little guy!
> View attachment 39968


Years ago, when I had my Springer Spaniel, I was taking him out for a run, and we got near the bottom corner of the property, which was kind of swampy. I saw raccoon kits climbing dead snags in that swamp once my dog entered, and I realized that mama raccoon could be close by! 

So, I waded in and got the dog out of there!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

this heat will be awesome for the chant season!!! we need some more good rains and will be up to a good start.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

jg010682 said:


> Most of the hens i find in my area are all on white oak ocasionally on red. Chickens always seem to be on red oaks though.


Same here jg


----------



## jg010682

Chanterelle nut said:


> this heat will be awesome for the chant season!!! we need some more good rains and will be up to a good start.


 I hate the heat but bring on the chantrelles and it will be tolerable.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

aahh dont forget the mosquitoes, in my experience if there are chanterelles there are mosquitoes sucking your blood merciless!!


----------



## triarchy

Heat, mosquitoes, deer & horse flies. You have to really want chants (and other tasty summer mushrooms) to go out there. Ive tried a bunch of stuff, but end up dressing for winter...shorts, thick sweats, thermal shirt, thick sweater, surgical gloves, and a hat with bug netting. I never get bit, but I obviously get very hot. Ive found over the years its a lot like a sauna in that I got used to the heat and now actually enjoy it. I have a backpack filled with water and gatorade to stay hydrated. Its funny to run into people in the woods when its 90 degrees and high humidity and see the looks they give me.


----------



## Mason

triarchy said:


> Heat, mosquitoes, deer & horse flies. You have to really want chants (and other tasty summer mushrooms) to go out there. Ive tried a bunch of stuff, but end up dressing for winter...shorts, thick sweats, thermal shirt, thick sweater, surgical gloves, and a hat with bug netting. I never get bit, but I obviously get very hot. Ive found over the years its a lot like a sauna in that I got used to the heat and now actually enjoy it. I have a backpack filled with water and gatorade to stay hydrated. Its funny to run into people in the woods when its 90 degrees and high humidity and see the looks they give me.


We have a growing population of blacke jeans and white tee she jeans and white tre bears here, and some are sows with cubs, and a few mountain lions. Im not afraid of bears, but im not going to be that guy who crawls out of the woods, half mauled. I carry a ruger 40 scr strapped to my chest, and on my back strap i carry a thermocell. That helps me with the big stuff and keeps the skeets off my back.


----------



## Mason

Mason said:


> We have a growing population of blacke jeans and white tee she jeans and white tre bears here, and some are sows with cubs, and a few mountain lions. Im not afraid of bears, but im not going to be that guy who crawls out of the woods, half mauled. I carry a ruger 40 scr strapped to my chest, and on my back strap i carry a thermocell. That helps me with the big stuff and keeps the skeets off my back.


Lol wtf!! Thats all wrong!!! We got bears here


----------



## Mason

Im a blue jeans and white tee shirt type of guy. Plenty of OFF all over, and a wide brimmed hat help keep the bugs back.


----------



## Mason

But still no rain here. It appears i live in a myco dessert 😞


----------



## tundraking

I like the pain... When they come callin for me to return to Valhalla, I'll be ready. Lol

Besides Permethrin, I use Deep Woods Off, and have a lightweight mesh bug net coat with a fully enclosed zipped head piece big enough to go over just about any hat. When I get to the real buggy spots I throw that on.

Even on hot days, when you get into those mature woods, its so much cooler than out in the blazing sun. I find the humidity more of a problem than the heat. I just carry lots of water and a sweat rag...


----------



## Kokomorel

tundraking said:


> I like the pain... When they come callin for me to return to Valhalla, I'll be ready. Lol
> 
> Besides Permethrin, I use Deep Woods Off, and have a lightweight mesh bug net coat with a fully enclosed zipped head piece big enough to go over just about any hat. When I get to the real buggy spots I throw that on.
> 
> Even on hot days, when you get into those mature woods, its so much cooler than out in the blazing sun. I find the humidity more of a problem than the heat. I just carry lots of water and a sweat rag...


I’m like you I find the mature woods refreshing on those hot days. Me and Lucy been finding chickens and oysters here in central Indiana no chants yet. Good luck Shrooming guys


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> I like the pain... When they come callin for me to return to Valhalla, I'll be ready. Lol
> 
> Besides Permethrin, I use Deep Woods Off, and have a lightweight mesh bug net coat with a fully enclosed zipped head piece big enough to go over just about any hat. When I get to the real buggy spots I throw that on.
> 
> Even on hot days, when you get into those mature woods, its so much cooler than out in the blazing sun. I find the humidity more of a problem than the heat. I just carry lots of water and a sweat rag...


I tried a mesh head net once, and in the deep woods it obstructed my sight, i couldn't see very well so i took it off. Haven't used it since.


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> I tried a mesh head net once, and in the deep woods it obstructed my sight, i couldn't see very well so i took it off. Haven't used it since.


Thats the one gripe I have about it, but most summertime shrooms are bright colored, so I make it work. I only use it in one or two places really, that are just thick with skeeters. Most of the time its not necessary though.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Man! you guys would die in the tropics lol, shorts and t-shirt for me bug spray some times.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Big fresh pheasantback


----------



## jg010682

Crazy how dry it is around here no shrooms even after that last rain we got. Anyone else finding any chickens or oysters?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

jg010682 said:


> Crazy how dry it is around here no shrooms even after that last rain we got. Anyone else finding any chickens or oysters?


all dry around here, even grass is crispy dry! dont bother going out.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

jg010682 said:


> Crazy how dry it is around here no shrooms even after that last rain we got. Anyone else finding any chickens or oysters?


I haven't seen any chickens or oysters. I haven't had any dedicated hunt time in a couple weeks, but usually by this time of the year I run into a few chickens/oysters just on random hikes with the kids, etc. Outlook is pretty bleak water-wise. Something's gotta give, nature will find a way...


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Crazy how dry it is around here no shrooms even after that last rain we got. Anyone else finding any chickens or oysters?


Dry here in west central mn too. Chance of rain Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mason

Rain!!


----------



## MN_Morel

Out for a walk this morning in south metro suburbs. Saw this just off the walking path. Next to the cut down trunk of what I assume was an ash tree. I've never hunted oysters so I don't know if that's what it is. Did not have a licorice smell but also wasn't super fresh. In any case, an interesting find in the suburbs! Left it for Mother Nature to reclaim.


----------



## boleteguy

Scaber stalk boletes are up in the Duluth area.


----------



## tundraking

Ya, that looks like an oyster. Its been taken over by something yellow as well.


----------



## triarchy

Its been a crazy year, so hot here in the FOX Valley (WI) that i tried an early chant spot and found enough for dinner! This is by far the earliest I have ever found them around here. Also grabbed about 20 lbs of nice fresh oysters off of a nearly done elm. It didnt give me one morel this year, but man those oysters tasted great with butter and garlic. We just got three days of really needed rain late last week too. Maybe summer mushrooms will be looking up after all.


----------



## Mason

triarchy said:


> Its been a crazy year, so hot here in the FOX Valley (WI) that i tried an early chant spot and found enough for dinner! This is by far the earliest I have ever found them around here. Also grabbed about 20 lbs of nice fresh oysters off of a nearly done elm. It didnt give me one morel this year, but man those oysters tasted great with butter and garlic. We just got three days of really needed rain late last week too. Maybe summer mushrooms will be looking up after all.


Dang. Finally got a half inch on sunday, and already its getting dry fast.i will check out my spots next couple of days. Chants now?!?! Got me drooling! And if the scaber stalks are out in duluth, theres gotta be some bounty somewhere.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Black Raspberries are ripening in the metro!


----------



## jg010682

Finally finding some shrooms after that rain!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## tundraking

My buddy has been sending me pictures of the progression of a cincinnatus growing on the edge of his yard. Thought I’d post a timeline for people to see how fast they grow!








Monday 6:45pm









Tuesday 11:30am









Wednesday 8:30am









Thursday 6:30am


----------



## Mason

I cruised through a couple of my best early spots today and nothing. Its just too dry.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

First Chicken of the year for me. Water came pouring out when it was plucked off the tree.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 40067


Squeaky Fresh!


----------



## jg010682

Looks like a nice one


----------



## Cburta

Nothing exciting up in the Becker county area…finally getting a full day of rain but the next few days are going to be cooler. Hoping this warm up by the weekend brings the chants out


----------



## Tr00ter

Raining like Crazy in Brainerd area today, but overall been way to dry. I'm hoping it will brings the Chants out at their normal...ish time but who knows. I'm seeing a lot of people around the country posting Golden Oyster flushes, have they migrated into Minnesota yet? I believe they would be an "invasive" and not a normal find around here so I didn't know.


----------



## jg010682

Souther mn has them in spots not sure if they are located anywhere else in the state


----------



## Old Elm

Found a few Chants today in primo condition.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Around the cities?


----------



## HappyTrails

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> Black Raspberries are ripening in the metro!











Cheers to that! 🥂 Started some black raspberry and Thai basil kombucha today 😁

And my favorite summer mushies so far: Too photogenic! These shaggy manes were HUGE compared to any I've found before.


----------



## Cburta

On the board in Becker County…this spot is usually early, other spots haven’t produced yet. Found a few nice lobsters and a nice chicken of the woods too. Think I found a king bolete but was pretty small, still hoping to figure those ones out this year!


----------



## Tr00ter

Nice Finds Cburta, watch those boletes. Here today, bug infested mush tomorrow. Man the grubs love those things...


Cburta said:


> On the board in Becker County…this spot is usually early, other spots haven’t produced yet. Found a few nice lobsters and a nice chicken of the woods too. Think I found a king bolete but was pretty small, still hoping to figure those ones out this year!
> View attachment 40112


----------



## HappyTrails

My first blue-staining boletes! Technically edible, but jury is out.. Any of you eaten some?

Also turns out this one is probably harmful to the lovely Ash tree, as it is symbiotic with their aphid pests. 😏


----------



## HappyTrails

Cburta said:


> On the board in Becker County…this spot is usually early, other spots haven’t produced yet. Found a few nice lobsters and a nice chicken of the woods too. Think I found a king bolete but was pretty small, still hoping to figure those ones out this year!


Would love to find some lobsters! Any pics of those? One of my new favorites in flavor. 😋


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Such a sad season


----------



## Driftless1

Checked some of my chanterelle spots today, Hundreds of tiny baby ones but I still found some big ones. Couple more days and it will be awesome! Top side of the bluffs by dead oaks, been so dry but the recent rains i think made them pop. Also saw a lot of past prime golden oysters, crown corals, and some unkowns


----------



## boleteguy

Chanterelles are popping around Duluth, but the woods seem sad and dry. I found some pretty chanterelles, plus my first lobster of the season, today but there were hardly any other mushrooms to be seen whereas last year I saw a big diversity of different boletes, Russula, etc. in the same places.


----------



## rationalcog

Finally caught myself a chicken this year. Also found a few chanterelles, which kept me straining looking knowing that they COULD be down there. But in the end, that’s what finally led me to the chicken, so I can’t complain. 

I do have a complaint that I wonder if any others can relate to… This summer I have found more clumps of used toilet paper than mushrooms.This includes what looked like a whole roll scattered around my favorite cincinnatus tree. Some people have even left behind old socks when they apparently didn’t have tp. Every park I go to. Sorry for the disgusting rant, but it’s driving me nuts!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hey, it happens. Usually to people who almost never go on hikes. They have no idea what their bodies are about to go through. Suddenly, the urge hits! They become desperate. Anything that they can peel from their bodies is ripe to be used as a cleansing material!


----------



## rationalcog

Ha! Yes, of course I can’t fault anyone for hearing nature’s call… Just wish they’d clean it up a bit! I think many also probably think that at 100 feet off the trail no human will ever walk there. They know not what they do to my mushroom patch!


----------



## JackFlash

Is this a Chicken?


----------



## jg010682

Latapourus sulfurous chicken of the woods enjoy it looks like a nice fresh one.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yeah, that looks in real good shape. I have to check my chicken log soon to see if has flushed. Flushed for the first time last year.


----------



## Cburta

HappyTrails said:


> Would love to find some lobsters! Any pics of those? One of my new favorites in flavor. 😋


Sorry for the delay! Ate the ones I found that day before getting a picture but here’s a large one I found today….surprisingly still firm and not too buggy


----------



## boleteguy

Some scaber stalks and their little brothers, Hemileccinum subglabripes, near Duluth. The chanterelles are drying up but these guys don't seem to need much rain to pop.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Pretty cool that folks are already finding Lobsters. Found a handful of nice Chanterelles in Dakota County. Hoping that little mini-soaker yesterday will usher in the summer cornucopia.

Black Raspberries and Gooseberries...










Prickly Gooseberry










Gall Dang!


----------



## tundraking

Went to one of my tried and true local spots. Usually there is all kinds of shrooms, russulas, LBMs, lobsters, chants, corel, etc…. The ONLY fungus I saw at all was enough crown-tipped corel for a bowl of oriental soup. Otherwise not a single mushroom or mycelium to be seen. Hopefully in a week or two. Crazy year.


----------



## Driftless1

Man I didn't realize how slow the chanterelles grow, the small ones from last week are still....small. I did find some other big ones and a new small














chicken as well. I also spotted the first lobsters I've seen around here this year


----------



## tundraking

Driftless1 said:


> Man I didn't realize how slow the chanterelles grow, the small ones from last week are still....small. I did find some other big ones and a new small
> View attachment 40223
> View attachment 40224
> chicken as well. I also spotted the first lobsters I've seen around here this year


From what I’ve noticed, chant first flushes can grow pretty slow at the beginning of the season, and a lot of times I see those first flushes stop growing while they’re small and get old. Subsequent flushes are faster growing and get bigger. 
Great finds!


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> Went to one of my tried and true local spots. Usually there is all kinds of shrooms, russulas, LBMs, lobsters, chants, corel, etc…. The ONLY fungus I saw at all was enough crown-tipped corel for a bowl of oriental soup. Otherwise not a single
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mushroom or mycelium to be seen. Hopefully in a week or two. Crazy year.


You must be about as dry as we are here in douglas county. Going past 3 weeks without a drop. No shrooms anywhere, except this nice leatherback growing in my yard where i have been irrigating new grass seeding.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found a little bagful of chanterelles, one small lobster, and these jack-o-lanterns. Tons of pinning chants.


----------



## Mason

On the board, but barely. Hopefully we continue to get some rain. Theres still hope for a late season flush.


----------



## shroomsearcher

tundraking said:


> From what I’ve noticed, chant first flushes can grow pretty slow at the beginning of the season, and a lot of times I see those first flushes stop growing while they’re small and get old. Subsequent flushes are faster growing and get bigger.
> Great finds!


I have found that as well. Some tiny little pins come up, and the next time you look at them they are completely dried out, and fallen over! I have never understood this, but I'm guessing that these may have flushed at a less than ideal time for the mushroom, and that's why they kacked out!


----------



## tundraking

Don't know what to say, I went on another hike yesterday and there’s nothing out there. I spotted one mushroom "." This is the worst I have ever seen it. 
I am trying my hand at mushroom cultivation and have started a couple liquid culture jars of golden oyster. They are doing very well, so I'll be inoculating jars of grain next week.


----------



## shroomsearcher

It's been too doggone hot and muggy to even consider going out. Also dry. Going to have a slight chance at some precip tomorrow, with a cool down coming for Friday. Little cold front on the way and temps supposed to be in the mid-70's. I'm looking at Friday AM to hike the bottom of the ridge near the creek. Figure it to be cooler and damper down there than up top.


----------



## Tr00ter

It's raining in Brainerd right now....well it was at least. Very heavy downpour, but now they say going to be 90 and humid....this summer is Whack....Whack I tells ya!


----------



## shroomsearcher

That's the rain that is supposed to hit us tomorrow! The weather guessers were calling for scattered showers and T'storms today, but never got a drop. The only T'storms that were warned for occurred well East of me. Those clouds weren't cooked up enough to be storms when they passed through here. That happened later. Seems to be happening quite a bit this year.


----------



## Mason

shroomsearcher said:


> That's the rain that is supposed to hit us tomorrow! The weather guessers were calling for scattered showers and T'storms today, but never got a drop. The only T'storms that were warned for occurred well East of me. Those clouds weren't cooked up enough to be storms when they passed through here. That happened later. Seems to be happening quite a bit this year.


Same here. Been hot and dry. The worse year for shooms i have ever seen. And very bad for farm crops. Better bag an extra deer this year, beef and pork prices are bound to go sky high.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, the rain we were supposed to get today sure fizzled out! It seems to have gone south. There's still a severe t'storm watch up for the county south of me. So, first thing tomorrow have to water the garden again, then I'll go check the bottom of that ridge for any signs of life. At least it's supposed to be cooler tomorrow morning. Hope they didn't get that wrong as well!


----------



## Driftless1

Well the chants are nice sized now here and I've been picking them almost daily, and of course the Golden oysters are everywhere. These were just what I could reach off of one tree. They really smell so good I think.


----------



## jg010682

What part of the state are you finding the golden oysters?


----------



## Driftless1

The se part along the Mississippi River Valley and pretty much all the woods around here. You can spot them everywhere now even just driving around on dead elms. I notice a lot more now than 2 years ago also, I think they will eventually spread to the rest of the state that has elms.


----------



## Mason

Driftless1 said:


> Well the chants are nice sized now here and I've been picking them almost daily, and of course the Golden oysters are everywhere. These were just what I could reach off of one tree. They really smell so good I think.
> View attachment 40337


What part of the state are you in drift?


----------



## Mason

Mason said:


> What part of the state are you in drift?


Lol. Nevermind!!!


----------



## Driftless1

Time to clean some more up! I guess I will try dehydrating these since I have too many already. On the golden oysters, I have found they only taste good when they're young and fresh. If they are large, or look a bit dry they don't taste too good. Like these large ones I wouldn't pick. There's a ton of different mushrooms out in the woods right now and it finally is turning into a good season around here, after the first half was so dry.


----------



## Cburta

Driftless1 said:


> Time to clean some more up! I guess I will try dehydrating these since I have too many already. On the golden oysters, I have found they only taste good when they're young and fresh. If they are large, or look a bit dry they don't taste too good. Like these large ones I wouldn't pick. There's a ton of different mushrooms out in the woods right now and it finally is turning into a good season around here, after the first half was so dry.
> View attachment 40340
> View attachment 40341


Great finds! I find this method to work better than dehydrating chanterelles….thought I’d share









Wild Mushroom Conserve (Pickled Mushrooms)


Chef Alan Bergo shares his recipe for wild mushroom conserve, a great way to preserve your mushroom haul, and probably the best pickled mushroom you will ever taste.




foragerchef.com


----------



## rationalcog

Personally, I really enjoy the dried chanterelles. Or it could be that I’ve been too lazy/busy to can them. They don’t end up with the same texture as fresh, but I’ve had good luck with the flavor. Wash first before drying. Rehydrate in a simmering pan with just enough water to cover them for 15-20 mins. Scoop out the shooms, use the liquid to flavor a sauce, and serve the whole thing with pasta. Easy meal when you’re missing those summer flavors!

If I can find more than 5 chants this year, I’d really like to try the pickle/conserve too though… wishful thinking at this time. Glad I’ve got a few dried jars right now!


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> Great finds! I find this method to work better than dehydrating chanterelles….thought I’d share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Mushroom Conserve (Pickled Mushrooms)
> 
> 
> Chef Alan Bergo shares his recipe for wild mushroom conserve, a great way to preserve your mushroom haul, and probably the best pickled mushroom you will ever taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foragerchef.com


Interesting....my inlaws can and sell a large quantity and variaty of veggies, jams, and pickled everything. When i asked a few years ago they said their recipes said NOT to pickle mushrooms. I will definitely be trying this. Other wise i fry mine as usual (add water if nessasery, cool and bag them in their own juices, then freeze. This works fine, but im always looking for a better solution.


----------



## Cburta

Mason said:


> Interesting....my inlaws can and sell a large quantity and variaty of veggies, jams, and pickled everything. When i asked a few years ago they said their recipes said NOT to pickle mushrooms. I will definitely be trying this. Other wise i fry mine as usual (add water if nessasery, cool and bag them in their own juices, then freeze. This works fine, but im always looking for a better solution.


I recommend this recipe for sure, simple and can be canned in a water bath.You would want to play with the ingredients a little bit to get it to a level of vinegar flavor/herbs/spices that is right for you, but it saved my butt last year when the chanterelle season was unbelievable.

Went out this week and found what probably would be my new chanterelle honey hole if it wasn’t for this drought…found probably 75 buttons that were already pretty much dried out. We just got a bunch of rain here last night in Becker county, so fingers crossed for some luck when I go out tomorrow. I’m not even seeing the random mushrooms I can’t identify scattered about like I usually do. Tough season.


----------



## jg010682

if you dont like the pickled flavor to your shroom here is a recipe for canning them i used it last year and it works for every shroom ive tried so far much better than dehydrateing them.


----------



## Mason

I would love to try both methods, but not this year im afraid. Still really dry here, and as cburta said, theres literally NO fungi anywhere edible or not. We have had only enough rain this year to keep the woods alive. Haven't mowed grass once this year!
Super scary dry summer.


----------



## Lost in woods

Found this interesting silky sheath last weekend


----------



## Lost in woods




----------



## Lost in woods

Scabby stalked boletes


----------



## rationalcog

Cburta said:


> Great finds! I find this method to work better than dehydrating chanterelles….thought I’d share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Mushroom Conserve (Pickled Mushrooms)
> 
> 
> Chef Alan Bergo shares his recipe for wild mushroom conserve, a great way to preserve your mushroom haul, and probably the best pickled mushroom you will ever taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foragerchef.com


Been fortunate enough to find a few smaller chickens, and went ahead with pickling a few jelly jars with this conserve recipe. I didn’t can em, just for the fridge. They are pretty tasty and go well with some eggs. Hope you all are managing a few finds yo make it through the summer!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Thanks for quoting that conserve recipe, I missed it earlier. Yes, I tried dehydrating Chants once. They lost their color, their flavor, and didn't reconstitute all that well. I have veggie garden work to do tomorrow, and cookout to attend in the evening, so I'm looking at Sunday morning to get out for another look. Had more rain this week, so maybe something is popping out there.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Summer season has been pretty crumby overall but yesterday had a nice day in southeast mn.


----------



## boleteguy

I think I found bicolor bolete today, can anyone confirm? It was growing near a young white oak in woods that were mostly pines. The pores blued fast but I only saw a faint blueing of the cap flesh as I was hiking back that faded away by the time I got home. Very little scent or taste. I've never found this mushroom before and I hear it's a good edible bolete.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 40465
> 
> Summer season has been pretty crumby overall but yesterday had a nice day in southeast mn.


Wow! Waay to Go @Shoreview Spore Dude ! Nice photography & Great Day w/variety. Thanks for sharing the spoils of your adventure!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

boleteguy said:


> I think I found bicolor bolete today, can anyone confirm? It was growing near a young white oak in woods that were mostly pines. The pores blued fast but I only saw a faint blueing of the cap flesh as I was hiking back that faded away by the time I got home. Very little scent or taste. I've never found this mushroom before and I hear it's a good edible bolete.
> View attachment 40467
> View attachment 40468
> View attachment 40469
> View attachment 40470


Agree it appears to be bi-color. All I could recommend, is running through the "Bolete Filter", which you probably already have. If not, just google the "Bolete Filter". Scott Pavelle has provided it, as the best resource for learning/identifying boletes.


----------



## tundraking

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> View attachment 40465
> 
> Summer season has been pretty crumby overall but yesterday had a nice day in southeast mn.


Wow! Congrats on a great day! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Cburta

Has anyone found or been out looking for hens yet? Last year on this day I had a great haul, though I know this year is entirely different. Might head out today if I find some time…


----------



## shroomsearcher

Found hens last year at about thesame time that the Chants started flushing in a particular woods.. Hasn't been the same this year. I've been finding some Chants, but not as many as last year. Then I realized that I found my very first chicken in October! So, have some patience.


----------



## rationalcog

Looking back on last year’s pics, I found a nice hen on August 28. …then the final one was mid Oct. so, a wide window there. I haven’t been looking hard for them, but I have wandered past some of the trees I’ve collected from and haven’t seen any signs yet. I’m hoping that they aren’t as affected by the drought as the chants.


----------



## jg010682

Should start to see some hens here with all this rain as long as the temps stay a little cooler. Will be going and checking my spot this week and will let you know whats happening.


----------



## shroomsearcher

rationalcog said:


> Looking back on last year’s pics, I found a nice hen on August 28. …then the final one was mid Oct. so, a wide window there. I haven’t been looking hard for them, but I have wandered past some of the trees I’ve collected from and haven’t seen any signs yet. I’m hoping that they aren’t as affected by the drought as the chants.


I wondered about that, and thought it wouldn't make a difference since they are growing as a parasite on a living tree. However, my best hen finding years, have been the wetter years. Maybe when the tree is starved for water, the hen will not be able to get enough nutrition from the tree in order to flush! I have no science to back this up, but it seems logical to me.


----------



## MayMotherload

I found my 1st hen September 11 last year so I'll be checking soon as well.


----------



## treebeardlennon

The hens are out there in south/southeast MN just FYI.


----------



## Mason

Finally getting some good rain the last week here. Im still holding out for some late chant's. A few shrooms popping.


----------



## MayMotherload

Found my first hen of the year today, really small still only about 3 lbs or so.,


----------



## Driftless1

Just wanted to say I found a lone morel in a yard at work today lol


----------



## rationalcog

Driftless1 said:


> Just wanted to say I found a lone morel in a yard at work today lol


You must realize there’s laws against making a post like that in September in minnesota without pictures, right?


----------



## Driftless1

I know I wish I had my phone but I don't carry it on me at work. I spray fertilizer in yards, it was in the way back of a big yard. It was already starting to rot. I only imagine it was so dry here this spring and summer that the recent rains made it sprout. About 15 miles east of Rochester


----------



## jg010682

You found a stink horn not a morel they look verry similar to people not familiar with the differences


----------



## Driftless1

Believe what you want, I don't care. I just thought it was cool to find one this time of year. Here is a stinkhorn I found last week. All the stinkhorns I have found are all in wood chips.


----------



## jg010682

also stinkhorns


----------



## jg010682

If you see one like it again check the base theu have an egg shell looking thing that they grow from


----------



## Driftless1

It was no stinkhorn, it was a 6" morel nearly 3" wide. I only wanted to point out how crazy it was seeing it in September. Maybe I will go check some of my spots that never flushed this year because they were too dry. I have seen those stinkhorns too, but only up in the grand rapids area. Anyways the hens are also out here, I have found a couple nice ones and now the puffballs are getting large and the honey mushrooms are prime. Find old birch stumps and roots here and there are hundreds of honey mushrooms. I boil them then fry them to get rid of the slime. They are worth the effort! Good luck to all!


----------



## tundraking

Driftless1 said:


> It was no stinkhorn, it was a 6" morel nearly 3" wide. I only wanted to point out how crazy it was seeing it in September. Maybe I will go check some of my spots that never flushed this year because they were too dry. I have seen those stinkhorns too, but only up in the grand rapids area. Anyways the hens are also out here, I have found a couple nice ones and now the puffballs are getting large and the honey mushrooms are prime. Find old birch stumps and roots here and there are hundreds of honey mushrooms. I boil them then fry them to get rid of the slime. They are worth the effort! Good luck to all!


Ya, not worth fighting that claim here. Its just simply not possible. Morel mycelium goes dormant after the soil temps reach 60 degrees. It doesn't matter how wet or dry the soil is. At that point, they go dormant until the seasons have cycled. You would be the first human in recorded history to find a morel well after they are dormant. I'm with JG on this one. I've seen big stinkhorns in SE MN and north of the metro in the summer, and at first glance they can absolutely look like a morel. 
Anyway, on another note, if you have a no fail way to make honey mushrooms not slimy, please post what you do! I gave it a good effort a couple years ago, cooked them, rinsed them, and froze them in portions. They are still slimy... and I still have some in the freezer... The only thing I will use them for is stew, cause the flavor is great, and they help thicken the broth, but they are still slimy/slippery. I'm not squeamish by any means, but when I put one of those in my mouth, its like I'm chewing on a slug! At least I assume thats what it would be like... 
So if you have a recipe or a solid way to process them, please share!


----------



## jashroomer

tundraking said:


> Ya, not worth fighting that claim here. Its just simply not possible. Morel mycelium goes dormant after the soil temps reach 60 degrees. It doesn't matter how wet or dry the soil is. At that point, they go dormant until the seasons have cycled. You would be the first human in recorded history to find a morel well after they are dormant. I'm with JG on this one. I've seen big stinkhorns in SE MN and north of the metro in the summer, and at first glance they can absolutely look like a morel.
> Anyway, on another note, if you have a no fail way to make honey mushrooms not slimy, please post what you do! I gave it a good effort a couple years ago, cooked them, rinsed them, and froze them in portions. They are still slimy... and I still have some in the freezer... The only thing I will use them for is stew, cause the flavor is great, and they help thicken the broth, but they are still slimy/slippery. I'm not squeamish by any means, but when I put one of those in my mouth, its like I'm chewing on a slug! At least I assume thats what it would be like...
> So if you have a recipe or a solid way to process them, please share!


I have been seeing them everywhere (Indy) and think about trying them but each time I read about them the word slimy is always included in the story.


----------



## MayMotherload

I've seen 1 morel 4th of July weekend in central Minnesota right off of a hiking trail that's the latest I've seen one.


----------



## treebeardlennon

MayMotherload said:


> I've seen 1 morel 4th of July weekend in central Minnesota right off of a hiking trail that's the latest I've seen one.


I've seen a couple very old, very dubious looking morels while out picking wild strawberries in Southern MN around early-mid June. Nothing I would ever consider eating.


----------



## Mason

I have never messed with honey mushrooms. A lot of the boletes i collect are also on the slimy side for frying, so i dehydrate them. Is this an option for honey's?


----------



## shroomsearcher

I understand the skepticism, but mushrooms pop when and where they will! The first time I found Meadow Mushrooms, "pinkies", _Agaricus campestris, _was in late September through October right up until first frost. Everything I read about them them indicated that they were a late season mushroom. Then one year, I found them growing in August! They are iin a city park, and you can see them from the street! It was an extraordinarily wet year. I guessed that all that water caused the flush. Despite being the wettest August on record here, no flush. It was droughtlike before that.


----------



## jg010682

Heres some pictures from friday and today chickens are popin but no hens yet.


----------



## treebeardlennon

That's a gorgeous looking little cincinnatus, @jg010682.

Lions and chickens and balls, oh my!























P.S. I know that's not a true Lion's Mane, but coralloides will have to suffice until I find the first erinaceus of the season 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

King Boletes out in force in Pine County!


----------



## OneRoom

Can anyone help with an Agaricus ID? I’ve ruled out A. xanthoderma because while the stem stains yellow, it persists (instead of fading away), and the whole thing smells strongly of almonds. I’m thinking A. augustus (“The Prince”), which would be amazing since I have a ton of them. Could be A. subrufescens or something else too though. I’m pretty sure brown gills + almond smell = edible no matter what, but I want to be sure. Any ideas? They’re growing in a cluster (from a central “bulb”) in leaf mulch.


----------



## jashroomer

OneRoom said:


> Can anyone help with an Agaricus ID? I’ve ruled out A. xanthoderma because while the stem stains yellow, it persists (instead of fading away), and the whole thing smells strongly of almonds. I’m thinking A. augustus (“The Prince”), which would be amazing since I have a ton of them. Could be A. subrufescens or something else too though. I’m pretty sure brown gills + almond smell = edible no matter what, but I want to be sure. Any ideas? They’re growing in a cluster (from a central “bulb”) in leaf mulch.
> View attachment 40571
> View attachment 40572


Try checking out Reddening Lepiota.


----------



## OneRoom

jashroomer said:


> Try checking out Reddening Lepiota.


Thanks. This one doesn't stain red at all, just chrome yellow, and only on the surface of the stem. The stem on this one is also white, not brown, and the cap isn't nearly as dark as the Reddening Lepiota.


----------



## TimG

Morel mycelium does not go dormant. It is a live living being and only fruits when it feels the need to propagate. If it is not threatened it will not fruit. A good year for the mycelium is a poor year for morel fruiting bodies.
I've heard numerous reports of all morels for nay areas of the country but not enough to go out searching, even by those who found them. I was a moderator of a morel discussion board for several years, if any remember Michael Kuo's board. He now runs mushroomexpert.com. I got lots of new info from posters tips which helped be find morels in Virgina in places I'd never considerd before, one being under Cedar trees. In some foreign countries fall is the preferred time to hunt morels. Im never surprised when it come to morels and when and where they can be found.


----------



## jg010682

Fall seriously is there any scientific proof or just here say from people on the internet.


----------



## treebeardlennon

jg010682 said:


> Fall seriously is there any scientific proof or just here say from people on the internet.


I think members of the morchella genus that are almost strictly saprophytes are more likely to have less predictable fruiting. I've heard of and seen evidence of serotinal/autumnal fruiting of morchella rufobrunnea from the American southwest, so I wouldn't be too surprised to hear of fruiting of saprobic morels elsewhere!


----------



## TimG

I don't beleive everything I read on the net. There was much less negativity years ago then there is now. I won't even consider most social media but do post occasionally on boards such as this. I held a lot of confidence in some of the peole who used tobereglars on the morel discussion board. Quite a few sent me sloil samples fro up and down the east coast westward all the way to idaho which I had tested by my local extension service to see if there was any nutrient in common where morels fruited. No ther wasn't bt nearly all were from acidic soil which contradicted the then feelings that morels preferred "sweet" soil. I put a lot of faith in what this type of person told me. Some I knew or met thru being a NAMA member and attending regional and national mushroom forays with upward of 300 people at some national forays. I helped a french person with his study on morels aslo. Where I now live in SC we usually get Lactifluus Indigo ( formerly Lactarius) in the late summer but this year it fruited in the early spring. when and where morels or other mushrooms are usually about the same time each year but occasional fruitngs at other times or in strange places never surprise me too awfully much.


----------



## Driftless1

Well I went out yesterday, although I didn't see any more morels lol, I have never seen so many different species in 1 day. There was literally hundreds of different mushrooms out there. Some new ones for me are these. I am pretty sure this is indigo milk cap, there was quite a few of these. And I never really researched boletes but the fatter one there was about 20 and the yellowish one hundreds. The puffballs were past prime now, nearly 2 ft wide and 1 tall. I heard the milk caps are good but I didn't know when I saw it so maybe I will go back.


----------



## shroomsearcher

TimG said:


> Morel mycelium does not go dormant. It is a live living being and only fruits when it feels the need to propagate. If it is not threatened it will not fruit. A good year for the mycelium is a poor year for morel fruiting bodies.
> I've heard numerous reports of all morels for nay areas of the country but not enough to go out searching, even by those who found them. I was a moderator of a morel discussion board for several years, if any remember Michael Kuo's board. He now runs mushroomexpert.com. I got lots of new info from posters tips which helped be find morels in Virgina in places I'd never considerd before, one being under Cedar trees. In some foreign countries fall is the preferred time to hunt morels. Im never surprised when it come to morels and when and where they can be found.


Absolutely. A lot of morel hunting's popularity is attributed to the onset of the Dutch Elm Disease many years ago. It is well knowm that morels enjoyed mycorhizzal relationships with plants, expecially elms. When the mycelium sensed that the trees were in trouble, they knew it was time to get out of Dodge! We have to have at least 1,000 dead elm snags at my hunting club, and I've only found morels under one of them, and that was only one time. That Fall and Winter the rest of the bark fell off, and the snag began to fall apart. I engaged in some serious self abuse early on, buyshwahcking my way through awful thickets to check out the dead elm snags. It seems to me that they've been dead too long, and the morel-elm connection has pretty much played out around here. 

However, discussing the prior morel season with one of the member who clued me in to the fact that they grew there, he asked me if I had checked the apple trees. We have a lot of apple trees scattered randomly all over the club. I had no idea about the apple-morel connection, and said no. He said, "AW man! You gotta check the apple trees! " 

Heading out this year, I was head to a certain area where I have found them before. The club calls it "The Dog Training Area", and there are paths cut all through it. Walking in on the main trail, I noticed that the club had cut a couple of new trails off of it. Not having much success in my initial search, I decided to have a look at those new trails. I remembered reading in Michael Kuo's book "Morels", that the building of roads, trails, any kind of land grading or activity that disturbs a morel mycelium, if present, might cause it to flush. Guess where I found a whole bunch of morels? 




TimG said:


> I don't beleive everything I read on the net. There was much less negativity years ago then there is now. I won't even consider most social media but do post occasionally on boards such as this. I held a lot of confidence in some of the peole who used tobereglars on the morel discussion board. Quite a few sent me sloil samples fro up and down the east coast westward all the way to idaho which I had tested by my local extension service to see if there was any nutrient in common where morels fruited. No ther wasn't bt nearly all were from acidic soil which contradicted the then feelings that morels preferred "sweet" soil. I put a lot of faith in what this type of person told me. Some I knew or met thru being a NAMA member and attending regional and national mushroom forays with upward of 300 people at some national forays. I helped a french person with his study on morels aslo. Where I now live in SC we usually get Lactifluus Indigo ( formerly Lactarius) in the late summer but this year it fruited in the early spring. when and where morels or other mushrooms are usually about the same time each year but occasional fruitngs at other times or in strange places never surprise me too awfully much.


I would have doubted the "sweet soil" idea as well. You don't find a whole lot of sweet soils in the wild. This has even become a bone of contention at my hunting club, which, way back in the day, had limestone quarries. We have a lot of limestone up here. At one meeting the board claimed that we didn't have to lime our crop fields, which we plant for the wildlife, since there was so much limestone around. Stupidest thing I may have ever heard. I got the floor and asked in which direction rain falls! Yes, it falls down from the sky, and trickles down through the soil. I then asked them to explain to me the mechanism by which the calcium from underlying limestone could be transported upward to the roots of the seedlings that we had planted! They, of course, had no answers!


----------



## caitlinw19

Found this odd ones in the woods today...I would have thought they were chanterelle but I haven't seen a reference with those little clusters on top... anyone know what I found here?


----------



## TimG

Those clusters are from insect damage. They work upward from the base thru the flesh of Chanterelles. Those clusters are similar to how worms leave casting on the surface of the soil.. The flesh of infested chanties is very not to my appetite.


----------



## caitlinw19

TimG said:


> Those clusters are from insect damage. They work upward from the base thru the flesh of Chanterelles. Those clusters are similar to how worms leave casting on the surface of the soil.. The flesh of infested chanties is very not to my appetite.


Thanks Tim! Too bad I didn't grab the ones that looked normal. I've found chanterelles a few times but I've never seen anything like this and it made me question what I thought I knew. We got some chicken and hen anyway


----------



## Mason

Im have trouble positively identifying these. Are the hen of the woods, or chicken of the woods?😂


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hmmmm. Could be a hybrid!

When I spotted my first chicken, it was on a golf course. We were driving from the second green to the third tee, with a grove of oaks to the right. I looked in there and saw those colors, and told my buddy to stop the cart. He asked why and I told him that I saw a hen of the woods. He looked and expected to see your pic! I took him over there and showed him up close. I put my fingers on it, _Laetiporus cincinnatus, _and it was prime!


----------



## jg010682

Definitely dont look like any of the hens i seen tonight. Lol they were out in full force tonight. Lost count of how many i found one tree i found 7 and then another i found 3 and a couple with 2


----------



## jg010682

24 jars of hen of the woods done today!


----------



## tundraking

My Mom said her lilacs lost their leaves during the drought, then started growing a few leaves again when it started raining again, and now… they are blooming again… They are definitely confused.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Definitely a weirder-than-usual year. JG, wowza way to fill the larder!


----------



## cwlake

jg010682 said:


> 24 jars of hen of the woods done today!
> View attachment 40618


Are these pickled or just caned in water?


----------



## jg010682

Pickling salt and water


----------



## brenson

*







some pic from last weekend lots of shrimp in the woods hardly any other stuff*


----------



## lime

An














yone have any ideas what this is?


----------



## caitlinw19

Question for those of you that have been at this a while... this year I've been getting sick some times after eating something made with our mushrooms. This only happened once last year and someone told me we probably didn't wash our hands between preparing and eating (at the cabin, cooking over a fire so I'd say that tracks). I know I'm eating good mushrooms and preparing them properly, and making sure to wash my hands right away after I'm done prepping so that I don't grab something to eat/drink with spore hands. I'm wondering if my new technique to prepping chicken might be the culprit...I have found this year that I prefer to break it apart into small pieces with my hands as it breaks at weak points where creepy crawlies may be but it also makes the pieces look very much like actual shredded chicken. I'm wondering if this is causing me to breath in raw spores. Thoughts? Only happened when chicken is in the mix and we ate a ton of chicken last year without this problem (except that once). One side note, subbed COTW for real chicken in a white bean chili tonight and it was rad. Till I saw it in reverse, of course.


----------



## jg010682

Maybe they just dont agree with you for some reason. Some people cant tolerate some wild shroom anyone else eat any of that some meal with you?


----------



## caitlinw19

jg010682 said:


> Maybe they just dont agree with you for some reason. Some people cant tolerate some wild shroom anyone else eat any of that some meal with you?"
> 
> I would have thought the same thing but considering I ate them probably minimum 25 times last year and only had an issue the one time it seems unlikely to me. Unless something has just radically changed in how I tolerate it between last year and this.


----------



## lime

About 15% of people can't tolerate COTW. Since you've had them before with no problem, you've probably developed an intolerance. I know someone who ate morels for years and then found he couldn't eat them any more. At some point you may switch back and be able to eat them again.


----------



## shroomsearcher

It's kind of like the reaction to bee stings and bug bites. I got stung by bees quite a few times as a kid. It hurt like hell, but other than that no problem. A few years ago I got stung 3 times by Yellow Jackets when I mowed over the entrance to their nest in the ground. I shut off the mower and went inside to check myself. After a while there was no swelling or breathing difiiculties, so i figured I was good to go. My buddy, who I've known most of my life, was the same as me when young. But nowadays, if he gets stung by anything now he plumps like a Ball Park frank! Your body chemistry can change as you age.


----------



## jg010682

Some of the nice hens i found over the last few day and the 45 inch sturgeon my buddie got wile we were out this last weekend


----------



## sarahrose

Amazing mushrooms!!! I've been up here all summer, but not found too much. Recently been finding lots of puffballs and hens.... but not picking them, just enjoying the woods before I go back to the desert. Woods are a nice escape for me and boost my serotonin levels. I'll have to escape to Sedona or some place further north this winter to get in some Forrest time. Have a great winter peoples!!! Hope you all find chunk of Chaga and stay away from the🦠.


----------



## jg010682

I think this i probably the biggest hen ive ever picked! Should have weighed it but atleast i got a pic before i started cooking some.


----------



## lime

jg010682 said:


> I think this i probably the biggest hen iver ever picked! Should have weighed it but atleast i got a pic before i started cooking some.
> View attachment 40767


That's a beauty! Right now I'm finding honeys everywhere.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So i went to a cabin around grand rapids and oh my!!! 1000s of honeys this year mushroom season is saved!! I had enough to feed 50 people and lots more!!


----------



## jg010682

Lots of them still out there but i think i might have enough for now.


----------



## lime

Huge oyster? Any ideas?


----------



## Mason

Any ideas? Growing in a huge fairy ring


----------



## Mason

Same


----------



## Mason

Clouded agaric maybe?


caitlinw19 said:


> Question for those of you that have been at this a while... this year I've been getting sick some times after eating something made with our mushrooms. This only happened once last year and someone told me we probably didn't wash our hands between preparing and eating (at the cabin, cooking over a fire so I'd say that tracks). I know I'm eating good mushrooms and preparing them properly, and making sure to wash my hands right away after I'm done prepping so that I don't grab something to eat/drink with spore hands. I'm wondering if my new technique to prepping chicken might be the culprit...I have found this year that I prefer to break it apart into small pieces with my hands as it breaks at weak points where creepy crawlies may be but it also makes the pieces look very much like actual shredded chicken. I'm wondering if this is causing me to breath in raw spores. Thoughts? Only happened when chicken is in the mix and we ate a ton of chicken last year without this problem (except that once). One side note, subbed COTW for real chicken in a white bean chili tonight and it was rad. Till I saw it in reverse, of course.


Hey cat, we have been eating COTW for about five years no problems, then last year my wife made a casserole with COTW and she got really sick. We didn't know why. The kids and i had the same meal and were fine. Then a week later it happened again so she won't eat it anymore. I guess more for me and the kids!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

As we age our body chemistries can change, and something that we used to be able to eat, we no longer can.


----------



## labratshroomer

shroomsearcher said:


> As we ageour body chemistries can change, and somethjing that we used to be able to eat, we no longer can.


Hi there - just also wanted to add that when I first started taking chickens, I was told to avoid any growing on a conifer. Deciduous are fine, but something about conifers can alter the "toxicity". Maybe it's untrue, but it's possibly an explanation to different reactions...


----------



## Mason

labratshroomer said:


> Hi there - just also wanted to add that when I first started taking chickens, I was told to avoid any growing on a conifer. Deciduous are fine, but something about conifers can alter the "toxicity". Maybe it's untrue, but it's possibly an explanation to different reactions...


Yes conifers and eucalyptus are bad


----------



## shroomsearcher

labratshroomer said:


> Hi there - just also wanted to add that when I first started taking chickens, I was told to avoid any growing on a conifer. Deciduous are fine, but something about conifers can alter the "toxicity". Maybe it's untrue, but it's possibly an explanation to different reactions...


I've heard the same thing. And when finding them on a dead log, look for knots arranged in "whorls" around the trunk since that is how the limbs grow on conifers.


----------



## tundraking

lime said:


> An
> View attachment 40714
> View attachment 40714
> yone have any ideas what this is?


Sweet! I think you get the coolest mushroom pic award for the year! Never seen it before...


----------



## tundraking

caitlinw19 said:


> Question for those of you that have been at this a while... this year I've been getting sick some times after eating something made with our mushrooms. This only happened once last year and someone told me we probably didn't wash our hands between preparing and eating (at the cabin, cooking over a fire so I'd say that tracks). I know I'm eating good mushrooms and preparing them properly, and making sure to wash my hands right away after I'm done prepping so that I don't grab something to eat/drink with spore hands. I'm wondering if my new technique to prepping chicken might be the culprit...I have found this year that I prefer to break it apart into small pieces with my hands as it breaks at weak points where creepy crawlies may be but it also makes the pieces look very much like actual shredded chicken. I'm wondering if this is causing me to breath in raw spores. Thoughts? Only happened when chicken is in the mix and we ate a ton of chicken last year without this problem (except that once). One side note, subbed COTW for real chicken in a white bean chili tonight and it was rad. Till I saw it in reverse, of course.


All good responses. Another thing to look out for is enjoying alcohol while eating COTW. I have a friend that has had bad reactions when mixing the two. When eating them without a tasty beverage, she is just fine. Thankfully thats not me!


----------



## tundraking

cwlake said:


> Are these pickled or just caned in water?


I like to use a recipe with white wine vinegar, fresh Thyme, and a couple other ingredients. Hens are very good in a wine brine!


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> Any ideas? Growing in a huge fairy ring


A lactarius of some kind?... Or Deceptive Milky...


----------



## tundraking

lime said:


> Huge oyster? Any ideas?
> View attachment 40852
> View attachment 40853


Definitely not an oyster. Look up sweetbread mushroom, maybe something like that?


----------



## tundraking

tundraking said:


> Sweet! I think you get the coolest mushroom pic award for the year! Never seen it before...


Found this... Look up 
*Spinellus fusiger*


----------

